# French are really a bunch of fags...



## Maestro (May 28, 2006)

Look at those video clips... Trust me, you don't need to understand French to get the meaning of those songs.

*Note :* I swear that those video clips were made by _real_ signers, not humorists. They are actually real clips being shown on French TV.

*WARNING :* The videos contains explicit images... A little like the "Dildo Song" I posted a while back.

***EDIT** :* After reviewing the clips, I came to the conclusion that it could get me banned, so I erased the links. I'm sorry for the trouble...

Have fun... If I may say so...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2006)

LMAO...


----------



## Maestro (May 29, 2006)

Yeah... I would have completely deleted the post but I could not find the "Delete" button. Looks like the admin forgot to put that option back...

Or if you insist, Les, I can put those links back... But don't blame me if you receive complaints...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

i understand a little french, what was in them?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

LOL

You have to go to Edit and Advanced Features to delete a post.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2006)

Maestro, PM the links to me and I'll tell u if u can post em if ur concerned, but u wont get banned or officially warned for putting up a link or 2.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

I dont know if I want to see them, if it is about French being fags.


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2006)

Hehehe! Not that I don't disagree about the frenchies, but how come you can't use the dimutive term J** for Japanese and we can call them fags?


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2006)

Well, I think you'll understand when Les will have replied to my PM... I sent him the links for approval.


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2006)

Okay, I just received a PM from Les telling me that I could post the links. So here they are...

***WARNING** :* Strong adult content.

Video 1
Video 2

Please, keep in mind what I told you : those guys are real signers, *not* humorists. Those video clips are shown on French TV like if it was the most recent clip of Nickelback or System Of A Down.

Enjoy... If I may say so...


----------

